# Mitch contemplating trade; Lakers looking at Hinrich?



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/features/scott_howard_cooper/01/31/lakers.kupchak/?ls=iref:nbahpt1



> "Regarding a trade, I may have to," Kupchak said at the team's practice facility a day after the convincing loss to their heated rivals, the Celtics. "I'm not saying that I've made calls today or I'll make them tomorrow. But I just don't think that we're playing as well as our talent level should allow us.
> "I'm not convinced it's lack of talent. I think it's there. Our team is very similar -- certainly our starting five is exact -- as the team last year. Yes, we're a year older. But it's not like our guys are 34, 35 or 36. They're all between 29 and 31 or 32. I think we've added a couple players that may make our roster even stronger, with Steve Blake and Matt Barnes. ... You don't age off the charts in one year when you're 30 or 31."
> 
> So, the Lakers may consider trades.
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

Who would we bring in?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*



Basel said:


> Who would we bring in?


better yet... which one of these bums do we send out?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

Hopefully Luke Walton.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

The Lakers need an energy booster similar to the rookie Manu, someone who's capable of anything. 

At one point it looked like Farmar and Vujacic could be that, but they weren't good enough to match their heart. They just need one fiery roleplayer and they'll be fine until Spring. 

But either way they'll be fine until Spring. I think this is more of a mental ploy than anything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

I know Sasha wasn't playing great but he brought energy and a good disposition and at the very least he was a scapegoat. He's worth more than some bucks in Jerry Buss's pocket. Buss can do what he wants with his team but Vujacic would help them right about now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

God Walton's contract is just horrible..


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

Seriously, I think he is just calling out players now...the Lakers won't be making any trades...but if he can tighten a few sphincters on the team by voicing this in public, maybe he will finally get their attention.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

Strangely enough, it's been the minor transactions that have helped us the most in recent years. In 2008, trading for Ariza gave us a huge boost until he got hurt. A few years ago, Shannon Brown did the same thing for us. Maybe there's another Ariza or Brown out there for us who can provide some energy and life to this team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

The Lakers wouldn't dare trade Gasol, even if he deserves to have his name out there for the way he's been playing.

The team lacks toughness and energy right now. That's dangerous.

I think we'd trade Bynum, but who wants him with all his knee problems?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

First thing first...

Luke Walton isn't getting traded. LOL. You guys have been asking or may I say begging for it even before he got his 6-year, 30 Mil deal. LOL

Secondly, we are not only missing Matt Barnes but Theo as well. As we know, Theo is in his end of his career, but he is still a big body that would help Bynum and Gasol during the second half of the season.

As for trading Bynum, not sure Lakers front office would go that route. He's injury prone but also only 23 years old. He definitely needs to work on conditioning in the off-season.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

The Lakers lack a lot of things right not but talent is not one of them. A trade isn't likely going to make this team better.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*



Adam said:


> I know Sasha wasn't playing great but he brought energy and a good disposition and at the very least he was a scapegoat. He's worth more than some bucks in Jerry Buss's pocket. Buss can do what he wants with his team but Vujacic would help them right about now.


He was averaging 4.9 MPG this year on the Lakers. He hadn't played more than 10 minutes since last year. I'm not sure how much impact he would have.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*



> As Bill Ingram pointed out in the NBA at 2, Wizards president and GM Ernie Grunfeld isn't enthusiastic about trading any of his veterans, such as point guard Kirk Hinrich. However, the Lakers have reportedly had interest in acquiring the former Kansas Jayhawk in years past. It will be interesting to see if they have the assets to make another run at Hinrich, who is generally considered a good decision maker, shooter and defender.
> 
> Read more NBA news and insight: http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=18645#ixzz1ClHaU0q9


...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Mitch contemplating trade*

Here we go with the Lakers doomsday threads, followed by the trade threads, followed by dissapointing play in the playoffs against the lesser opponents, followed by...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cmon Jamel. Lets not act like were pulling these trade threads out of our asses with no foundations. Along with Mitch throwing it out there, Phil and Magic are acknowledging that a trade might be necessary. 

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2011/02/lakers-coach-phil-phil-jackson-says-the-doors-open-for-business-as-far-as-trades-bynum-to-miss-tonig.html



> Lakers Coach Phil Jackson acknowledged that the "door's open for business" regarding possible trades involving the slumping defending NBA champions.
> 
> It was a follow-up to Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak's proclomation Monday that the team would look into trade opportunities because it was underachieving.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6080446&campaign=rss&source=twitter&ex_cid=Twitter_espn_6080446



> A day after Los Angeles Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak said he would consider a trade amid the team's recent struggles, Magic Johnson said on Tuesday the Lakers need to make a deal to improve a team he believes isn't good enough to win a championship.
> 
> More on the Lakers
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who thinks it will actually happen???


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Lakers have nothing realistic they could trade for Hinrich. I don't assume Brown is realistic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think we'll make a trade. Not for Hinrich, but for someone with some legs off the bench who is currently on a terrible team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we keep playing the way we're playing then yes, i think we will make a trade.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Why is trade always the only answer ? How about lighting a fire under these guys ?? But, when your coach's only answer is "Is it the playoffs yet ??" He doesn't seem to care and if he doesn't care, why should we ? He makes the big bucks, they follow his lack of enthusiasm. 

Artest is fat, Pau is Gasoft again, Odom should take over for Fish in the backcourt since he won't bang or defend. No trade can solve those problems. 

What they have always needed was an enforcer in the middle or two. That's what stops those little guards. Bynum is good for 30-40 games a year. What about the rest ?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The main issue for me is how bad Artest has been he's given us nothing all season. 

I think the trade exception could be part of an package to grab a Hinrich. If we really wanted him.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont think we will make another trade this year. If we do I think it would be on the level of the Sasha trade.

However, how about this trade:

Ron Artest to NOH for Trevor Ariza.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't think you'll be able to just snatch Hinrich for some Laker T-Shirts and some JKSLJWIOJ exception. 

He's Wall's mentor over here and one of the few veteran voices on this team, his value is beyond the stats. Like I said besides Brown, which I don't think you'd do, there's just not much I see that makes sense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Now apparently Artest wants out.

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=Artest-110202


Artest for Shane Battier anyone??


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Dude, it's not Artest but his brother. LOL...way to go ESPN...relying on Artest's brother tweet. Great source!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lynx said:


> ^ Dude, it's not Artest but his brother. LOL...way to go ESPN...relying on Artest's brother tweet. Great source!!





> *This much I can say about the source: It's not Artest's provocatively tweet-happy brother Daniel.*
> 
> Yet many of the *same complaints* Daniel Artest revealed Tuesday via his Twitter feed were cited as reasons that Artest, leading into Tuesday night's home win over Houston in which he logged just 5.5 seconds of playing time in the fourth quarter and overtime, is hoping for a new address.


...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL..I'm still not lost by play on words.

But hey if Mitch can find a bum team to replace Artest, more power to him. He's already proven himself with Gasol trade.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Doesn't Artest have a player option for the last 2 years of his contract? If he's that unhappy anywhere, he'll probably just leave the money on the table and bail.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Isn't Stein the one who said Kobe had been traded too?

Yeah, I thought so. :|


----------

